# Advanced EMT



## Devoted85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just found out online that I passed my AEMT exam!! I'm so excited, and thought I'd share with everyone.


----------



## Bosco836 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## 18G (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations! It's always a great feeling when you find out you passed.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations. 

Are you employed in EMS or just beginning the search?


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 21, 2011)

I worked on an ambulance about 5 years ago, and now work at a shipyard doing their medical clinic and safety. It's not something I want to stay in though, so I'm getting my medic and going back to what I love.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!! I've passed the course and am waiting until first week in January to take the exam.


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 23, 2011)

@cynwms, awesome.  It was a tough exam I say.  Not terrible, but a LOT of patho on it.  I felt like a lot of the questions could've gone 2 ways, but had to go with what I thought was the best answer.  Medication questions were all easy.  Best of luck my friend.


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the AEMT exam like the others, a learning exam that cuts you off when you pass or fail.


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 23, 2011)

No, not yet. It's so new that they don't have the data to make it work. Right now it's 135 questions in 135 minutes.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 25, 2011)

Devoted85, thank you so much for the heads up on patho. Being part of the guinea pig group has been really interesting.


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 25, 2011)

No problem!  Yeah guinea pig group was very interesting for us too.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in Alabama -- what state are you in? Looking around the group, can't tell if they're offering AEMT in all states yet or not.


----------



## bstone (Dec 25, 2011)

I take it you took the NREMT advanced exam?


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm in Alabama as well. Guess you may know me haha. Where'd you go?? Yes, AEMT.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 26, 2011)

Southern Union in Opelika.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 26, 2011)

Ain't it a small world!


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha, I go to the university of south alabama.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 26, 2011)

Nice to meet you! SUSCC is still ironing out some of the kinks in their program;  think it'll be better next semester -- especially is they let Lyndal Curry have more say in the syllabus.


----------



## Devoted85 (Dec 26, 2011)

Lyndal Curry is amazing. Hands down. We're the same way though. I think next semester will be much better for them. Just glad I got through it.


----------



## cynwms (Dec 27, 2011)

We had Lyndal for about 2 weeks/one night a week, then she took over the EMt-B classes and only did our labs. NOT good for us -- she is an awesome teacher.


----------

